#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  转帖自《知乎》 参加兽展是一种怎样的体验？

## 狼王白牙

本文章的作者「*梦魇无醒*」仔细看头像与本站先前的活跃会员很神似，
卖个关子让大家去猜是哪个会员。


作者：梦魇无醒
来源：知乎
著作权归作者所有。商业转载请联系作者获得授权，非商业转载请注明出处。

========正文开头========正文开头========正文开头========正文开头========


你在兽圈的定位不同，去兽展的心态也会不同。

纯粉丝头一次逛展肯定是欣喜的，光是看到大量志趣相同的同好就能强化自我/族群认同，那是种安心及自信的建立，你会觉得整个场子都在发光似的，所见所闻都是宝。面对大量的兽商品难免陷入左右为难，每样都想来一个，荷包被宰杀也依然内心小花朵朵开，采购完也可以毫无忌惮地翻阅/把玩/谈论商品，舒畅无比。

有交朋友的，兽展自然也变成超大型社交场合，摊主、场布、穿兽装的、知名兽、甚至路人，可能闲话个三两句，也可能畅谈甚欢到晚上吃饭都约好了，一天下来可能就多了不少知交，也可能不小心踩了雷拉仇恨，无论如何，你的生活突然跟许多素昧平生的人有了连结，这些连结也会在未来持续影响著自己。

老司机或许都有過前兩種感受，也会开始注意圈子内更深层的事物，像是开始比较圈子的今与昔、评论商品的优与劣、某某某的八卦后来怎么进展。不论喜不喜欢圈子现状，老司机们多半会揣著自己的资本投入圈子，资本可能是时间、金钱、知识、创意、口才、技术、爱心、甚至是恶意；兽展会开始变成这些人的表演、营利、演讲、宣传、交际甚至批斗场所，期望透过展场获得更多层面上的满足：评论家观察时事提出意见、商家计算著产品毛利与品质、表演者思索如何夺取最多目光、社交家又因为各种原因周旋各族群。

再老一些的呢？要嘛云淡风轻，要嘛反璞归真：前者看多见多了或许也乏味了，目光与资本也开始投向自己的现实处境或是其他圈子；后者经历风风雨雨、多少喜怒哀乐过后，还是回去做那个看到兽图兽文就小花朵朵开的自己。这类人多半已经将兽圈的概念自我内化了，参展的心态也相当随性自在，阴谋阳谋、八卦绯闻、争名夺利，都是别人的事，爆米花买了板凳一坐，微笑看戏，看以前的自己，享受纯朴。

兽圈既单纯又复杂，看展的心态与体验也因人而异。

无论如何，作自己，要自在，要开心。

发布于 2016-09-30

----------

